# [Portage] Sauvegarde portage

## jonatan_

Salut tout le monde.

Voilà je dispose d'une connection internet 56K,

pour mettre à jour mon arbre de portage c'est parfois long à faire , je connais quelqu'un qui a une gentoo avec internet haut débit quand il met à jour son arbre de portage est-ce possible qu'il sauvegarde l'arbre et me le donne sur un cd ensuite afin que je puisse mettre à jour mon arbre rapidement ?

merci d'avance.   :Wink: Last edited by jonatan_ on Wed Dec 15, 2004 11:07 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bosozoku

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! merci  :Wink: 

L'idée est bonne et elle existe  :Smile:  Ca s'appele grp. Renseigne toi du coté de l'installation grp de gentoo et tu verras qu'il existe des snapshots de portage ! Je pense que tu peux adapter avec celui de ton ami.

----------

## zdra

Tu peux tout simplement aller sur n'importe quel mirror gentoo, et dans le dossier "snapshot" t'as un bon gros .tar.bz2 mis à jours tout les jours.

Si t'es belge ce mirror est bien rapide (pour le francais aussi d'ailleur)

http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/

[quote="bosozoku"][IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! merci  :Wink: 

+10

----------

## bosozoku

zdra, t'as foiré ta quote  :Wink: 

Ouep je connais pas trop les snapshots vu que je les ai jamais utilisés. 

J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que linux devient "inaccessible" à ceux qui n'ont pas internet ou une connexion très faible.

En effet, pour la documentation en ligne (autre que /usr/share/doc) les paquets, les mises à jour etc...

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> zdra, t'as foiré ta quote 
> 
> Ouep je connais pas trop les snapshots vu que je les ai jamais utilisés. 
> 
> J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que linux devient "inaccessible" à ceux qui n'ont pas internet ou une connexion très faible.
> ...

 

c'est pas vrai j'ai survécu sans connection internet pendant 4 mois (et sans ça veut dire 0) 

si tu cherches de la doc les pages man et les infos ça marche super bien  :Very Happy:  (évidement ça a une forte tendance à être en anglais  :Wink:  )

et la gentoo en 56k c'est possible, simplement tu ne fais pas des updates tous les jours mais tu récupères des snapshots(par quelqu'un qui a une grosse connection, par les cds de magazines...).

----------

## jonatan_

Salut !

Merci de m'avoir répondu.

Si je télécharge http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20041203.tar.bz2

je décompresse simplement le fichier dans /usr/portage ? ou sinon ca pose problème ?

bosozoku, je vais me documenté sur le snapshot de portage GRP  :Wink: 

merci encore.

----------

## sireyessire

 *jonatan_ wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Si je télécharge http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20041203.tar.bz2
> 
> je décompresse simplement le fichier dans /usr/portage ? ou sinon ca pose problème ?
> ...

 

oui tu le décompresses la dedans, où si tu es original tu t'es créé un autre répertoire pour ton portage mais alors tu sais lequel c'est car tu l'as mis dans ton make.conf.

la commande est:

```
# tar -xvjf /pathverssnapshot/portage-xxxxxx.tar.bz2 -C /usr
```

----------

## fafounet

Tu n'as pas tout aussi dans portage snapshot. Tu peux avoir à télécharger les paquets ailleurs et les mettres dans /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## sireyessire

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas tout aussi dans portage snapshot. Tu peux avoir à télécharger les paquets ailleurs et les mettres dans /usr/portage/distfiles

 

oui mais pour les distfiles tu as les packagecd  :Very Happy: 

http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/packagecd/

----------

## fafounet

Dessus il n'y a pas les jeux et certains trucs (il me semble bien)

----------

## sireyessire

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Dessus il n'y a pas les jeux et certains trucs (il me semble bien)

 

c'est vrai il doit pas y avoir les games-* (et/ou c'est sur le dvd 2004.3 qu'ils y sont pas?)

enfin ça fait toujours ça de moins à télécharger

----------

## jonatan_

ok merci de m'avoir aider !   :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jonatan_ wrote:*   

> ok merci de m'avoir aidé !  

 

et pas merci pour avoir changé ton titre?   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *jonatan_ wrote:*   ok merci de m'avoir aidé !   
> 
> et pas merci pour avoir changé ton titre?  

 

BOUUHHHHHHHH !!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## omné

Moi c'est mon serveur qui met a jour le /usr/portage et ma machine va sur dans ce répertoire par nfs.

Ne pourait-il pas y avoir une solution qui ferait :

- il se connecte sur l'arbre portage chez son pote qui est souvent mis à jour (nfs, ssh, ou je ne sais pas trop quoi)

- il utilise un distfile en local pour conserver chez lui ce qui a été téléchargé

Une 56k suffit-elle pour qu'un emerge -uaD world ne soit pas ultra limité par le réseau ?

Juste une idée , comme ça.

----------

## jonatan_

ah ! quelle brillante idée !

Quelq'un d'autre pense comme moi ?  :Smile: Last edited by jonatan_ on Sat Dec 11, 2004 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jonatan_ wrote:*   

> ah ! quelle brillante idée !
> 
> Queqlu'un d'autre pense comme moi ? 

 

moi, actuellement, je pense a ca : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

 :Wink: 

----------

## jonatan_

 *omné wrote:*   

> Moi c'est mon serveur qui met a jour le /usr/portage et ma machine va sur dans ce répertoire par nfs.
> 
> Ne pourait-il pas y avoir une solution qui ferait :
> 
> - il se connecte sur l'arbre portage chez son pote qui est souvent mis à jour (nfs, ssh, ou je ne sais pas trop quoi)
> ...

 

Ya quelque chose que je comprend pas..

Ce n'est pas déjà possible de le faire sur le serveur de gentoo cette manipulation ?

merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jonatan_ wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Moi c'est mon serveur qui met a jour le /usr/portage et ma machine va sur dans ce répertoire par nfs.
> 
> Ne pourait-il pas y avoir une solution qui ferait :
> 
> - il se connecte sur l'arbre portage chez son pote qui est souvent mis à jour (nfs, ssh, ou je ne sais pas trop quoi)
> ...

 

Tu le fais expres ou bien t'as reelement tes yeux dans ta poche ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! merci 
> 
> ...

 

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
>  *bosozoku wrote:*   [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! merci  
> 
> +10

 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *jonatan_ wrote:*   ok merci de m'avoir aidé !   
> 
> et pas merci pour avoir changé ton titre?  

 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *jonatan_ wrote:*   ah ! quelle brillante idée !
> 
> Queqlu'un d'autre pense comme moi ?  
> 
> moi, actuellement, je pense a ca : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jpwalker

jonatan_ se qu'essaye de te dire kernel c'est qu'il faut que tu édites ton premier post (bouton en haut à droite) et que tu changes le titre de celui-ci (Sauvegarde portage...) afin qu'il soit conforme à CECI (vas-y suit le lien et regardes, ça mord pas  :Wink:  ).

Merci  :Very Happy: 

PS : notamment la partie "Comment poster sur le forum ??"

PS2 : @kernel => celui-ci est très bon je trouve, tu as du t'y reprendre plusieurs fois  :Laughing: 

----------

## jonatan_

Salut.

Bah désoler mais j'ai déjà utiliser la fonction rechercher mais je trouve rien qui puisse m'aider   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jonatan_ wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Bah désoler mais j'ai déjà utiliser la fonction rechercher mais je trouve rien qui puisse m'aider  

 

non mais j'hallucine !!

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> jonatan_ se qu'essaye de te dire kernel c'est qu'il faut que tu édites ton premier post (bouton en haut à droite) et que tu changes le titre

 

faut lire les consignes des fois, il arrive que ca serve !

----------

## kwenspc

jonathan_ : t un dur de la feuille toi?    :Very Happy: 

```

jpwalker :

PS : notamment la partie "Comment poster sur le forum ??" 

```

[edit] ah kernel_sensei est revenu à la charge avant moi. kernel_sensei le redresseur de post mal formaté plus le plus rapide!  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

bon peut etre que les 2 posts jpwalker - jonatan_ se sont chevauches au moment du postage (2 min d'ecart donc c'est possible) ...

Mais ca n'excuse pas le fait qu'il ait pas lu tout le post de yoyo (le "Comment poster sur le forum")  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> jonathan_ : t un dur de la feuille toi?    

   :Laughing: 

Ola ! Doucement, je pense qu'il va comprendre, ne l'accablé pas comme ça  :Laughing: 

@kernel : quand est-ce que tu sera Modo ?? Ca pourrait servir certaines fois  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> @kernel : quand est-ce que sera Modo ?? Ca pourrait servir certaines fois 

 

 :Very Happy:  , ca c'est pas moi qui decide  :Very Happy:  ... c'est meme pas une question de temps, c'est le fait de le devenir ou non ... et je pense que ca ne sera pas le cas, etant donne qu'on a deja 2 Modos pour la section Fr !  (et pourquoi moi ? ya plein de gens sur ce forum  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## jpwalker

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> (et pourquoi moi ? ya plein de gens sur ce forum  )

 

Oui mais aussi rapide et vif que toi...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   (et pourquoi moi ? ya plein de gens sur ce forum  ) 
> 
> Oui mais aussi rapide et vif que toi...   

 

rapide peut etre, mais seulement dans certaines tranches horaires !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Sensei est tres rapide quand il s'agit de fouetter a coup de "Comment ecrire son titre!"

Mais des qu'il s'agit d'offrir une solution, hou-laaaa   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sensei est tres rapide quand il s'agit de fouetter a coup de "Comment ecrire son titre!"
> 
> Mais des qu'il s'agit d'offrir une solution, hou-laaaa  

 

ouh là tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant toi.

Pas bonne idée du tout

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sensei est tres rapide quand il s'agit de fouetter a coup de "Comment ecrire son titre!"
> 
> Mais des qu'il s'agit d'offrir une solution, hou-laaaa  

 

c'est vrai que ces derniers temps je rale beaucoup pour le titre, mais bon, faut pas pousser non plus ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Eh sireyessire, regarde, sans les mains!

*glisse*

wooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

(oui, il me faut un autre weekend)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Eh sireyessire, regarde, sans les mains!
> 
> *glisse*
> 
> wooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> ...

 

Cannabis ?

Opium ?

Coca ?

Ether ?

LSD ?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

protoxyde d'azote.

définitivement.

----------

## Dais

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Eh sireyessire, regarde, sans les mains!
> 
> *glisse*
> 
> wooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> ...

 

Connaisseur ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

T'as oublie : "X" pour bien finir la liste avec les mots de plus en plus courts.

Et puis non.. Juste problemes de bases de donnees et avec VMware.

----------

## kernelsensei

X ah bon ? Ca rend comme ca le fait de passer au polytechnique !?

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> X ah bon ? Ca rend comme ca le fait de passer au polytechnique !?

 

What the hell are you talking about?

Il est pas de l'X  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   X ah bon ? Ca rend comme ca le fait de passer au polytechnique !? 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Il est pas de l'X 

 

ouais mais il parle de "X"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jonatan_

Salut.

Je m'excuse je pensait que l'on voulais me faire savoir qu'il existe une fonction rechercher sur le forum..   :Embarassed: 

DOnc.. quelqu'un peut me donner des précision sur ce qu'as proposer "omné"

où une autre solution.. 

merci

----------

## kernelsensei

ton copain, il est dans le meme batiment que toi ? (ya moyen de relier les pcs ?)

dans le cas contraire, je ne vois que le CD/DVD, le probleme est que ton arbre sera pas super a jour et que pour les distfiles ca sera un peu galere car  il a pas besoin de memes distfiles que toi (pas les memes softs installes, etc...)

Mais techniquement le transfert d'arbre par DVD/CD fonctionne (mais vaut d'abord faire un Tar de l'arbre puis graver le tar !)

Autrement, hum, pour le titre c'est bien, mais t'as pas tout lu ! (je suis chiant hein ?)

 *Quote:*   

> Et enfin, l'état précise si une solution a été trouvée (résolu), si un rapport de bug a été émis (buzilla avec si possible la réf du bug), ...
> 
> N'indiquez pas (non-résolu) : votre problème est résolu ou il ne l'est pas ... De plus, une recherche avec 'résolu' comme argument donnera également les sujet

 

----------

## jonatan_

Non j'habite pas dans un immeuble :p

il habite à 10minutes de chez moi (en marchant vite   :Confused:  )

Donc à part la méthode CD/DVD il n'y as pas de solution..   :Sad: 

----------

## omné

Mon idée ne fonctionne pas  ?

Un dossier /urs/portage sur la machine de son pote.

/usr/portage/distfile est un lien qui pointe vers /usr/local/portage/distfile

jonatan_ va lire le /usr/portage chez son pote par un moyen réseau que je ne connais pas (le nfs n'est pas assez sécurisé ? ou un vpn) et son distfile est en local.

Reste la question de savoir si  de faire un emerge avec un /usr/portage distant et un 56k est une limite ou pas.

Et si le cout de connexion à 56k pour télécharger le tout ne rend pas interessante l'option adsl   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *omné wrote:*   

> Mon idée ne fonctionne pas  ?
> 
> Un dossier /urs/portage sur la machine de son pote.
> 
> /usr/portage/distfile est un lien qui pointe vers /usr/local/portage/distfile
> ...

 

ou est l'interet d'utiliser la machine de son pote comme server si il doit passer de toute maniere par son 56K?? , je ne te suis pas !!...

----------

## omné

Ce n'est pas sa machine et son 56k qui devront télécharger l'arbre.

Ma question est : la connexion 56k est-elle trop faible pour les acces à l'arbre portage durant un emerge.

C'est d'ailleur une question plus générique, pourquoi ne pas avoir des arbres sur des miroirs partout dans le monde sans jamais à les avoir en totalité chez soi ?

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> ou est l'interet d'utiliser la machine de son pote comme server si il doit passer de toute maniere par son 56K?? , je ne te suis pas !!...

 

J'avoue que j'ai du mal aussi...

Il n'y a pas 50 manières de faire communiquer les ordinateurs entre eux. Soit il faut du fil, sois du sans fil, soit un support physique. Comme le fil se résume à du 56k et que c'est trop long, il reste les deux autres solutions...

Le wifi: est-ce que tu n'aurais pas un voisin (très) sympa qui voudrait bien te laisser un peu de sa bande passante ? Si non, il faut se rabattre sur le support physique.

Un CD/DVD: pourquoi pas mais tu vas devoir faire un sacré stock de CD si tu veux tenir ta gentoo à jour. Un disque externe (firewire, usb2...), ce n'est pas exactement un petit investissement et il vaut certainement mieux investir dans ce cas là sur de l'adsl, cable...

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une solution idéale à ton problème. Je peux juste éventuellement te rapporter mon expérience personnelle: par numéris (si ADSL non disponible), une mise à jour Gentoo reste faisable en bicanal (14ko/s). C'est pas le pied, mais ça marche.

Soit dit en passant, je ne connais actuellement plus un seul OS qui ne necessite pas une connection internet à haut débit (au moins 512k).

-- 

Renaud

----------

## jonatan_

 :Sad: 

Je ne comprend pas..

on ne peut pas faire ça déjà sur un serveur gentoo ?

omné pourrais-tu me détaillé ton idée parce que je comprend pas..désoler   :Confused: 

----------

## omné

Mon idée consiste juste à chunter la phase de téléchargement de l'arbre, de n'avoir sur sa machine que le distfile. Ce que je ne sais pas c'est la masse de donnée qu'un emerge va lire dans /usr/portage (peut-être tout auquel cas mon idée n'est en effet pas valable) mais si un emerge ne fait que lister le contenu de l'arbre ça prend peut-être moins de temps de le lire par le 56k plutôt que de le télécharger. Sauf qu'une fois téléchargé, on l'a pour de bon et on est tranquile, certes.

Mais ma question reste ouverte dans le cas d'une vrais grosse connexion.

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais mais il parle de "X" 

 

X = ecstasy ...

C'est pas normal que moi je sache et que vous non je pense.

----------

## jonatan_

:'(

Bon bah je vais continuer a faire des mise à jours avec mon 56K pedant encore de longue heure   :Rolling Eyes: 

le temp que j'ai l'adsl..

merci à tous de m'avoir répondu.

----------

